# Hunting Fishing Boat Choice



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

If you're going to pole it I would suggest looking at Skimmer Skiffs, Salt Marsh Skiffs, and gheenoe . But honestly if you're not going to pole it and are looking for a boat that floats shallow that can do all you've listed, look at Carolina Skiff. I know it's faux pas on this site to say that but I had one several years ago and it floated in nothing and had a ton of space inside. I used it for everything from getting oysters to duck hunting, to fishing for reds. I had the JVX 16 if that helps.


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

Second the Salt Marsh


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

Whenever anyone says they will use their skiff for hunting I can only recommend aluminum because I've seen too many nice fiberglass boats get trashed from hunting.

Hunting means hitting stuff while running in the dark, dragging over stumps and logs, beaching the boat or tying it where it gets beat against something while you're on stand, getting in/out with muddy boots, deer blood everywhere, dog hair, dog chains scratching stuff up, hauling four-wheelers, firewood, and/or brush for a duck blinds...

You can get an Xpress that is already designed or have custom aluminum skiff made exactly like you want it by any one of the dozens of custom fab shops scattered across the Gulf Coast.

https://xpressboats.com/skiff-series/
http://hankos.com/index.php/boats/flat-bottom.html
https://sites.google.com/site/custombuiltaluminum/

I'm originally from New Iberia, LA and have been on some aluminum boats built in that area that you would think are fiberglass until you get close enough to see the diamond plate decks.

My dream home...
http://www.razorheadboats.com/site10.php


----------



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

I agree with MariettaMike on the Aluminum, but thought you were looking for fiberglass skiff. I'd add cast and blast boats to the list above. These are made here in Charleston and are awesome little boats for the true hunter that likes to fish. http://www.castandblastboats.com/#!cast-and-blast-17/c20nd


----------



## Wolffie (Nov 4, 2015)

I'm currently shopping myself. So not an expert. And my needs are a little different... Based on everything I've looked at, I'd second the salt marsh... 

And throw in the Towee. I got to check one out on Saturday and met the owner... Seems like a good guy. And a really cool boat. I was skeptical of everything I've read about them. Based on specs, it was hard to believe that they could be that stable and so compact. And I assumed that the guys standing on the bow in videos and pictures were probably small skater sized kids with good balance... Seeing them in person. It's essentially an 18' flats skiff without the cap and wide flared deck. The dimensions at the waterline match a much bigger boat. And the owner is about my height and a little heavier... It would do everything you want in a boat.


----------



## CurtisWright (May 9, 2012)

revenuer95b said:


> I live on the Gulf Coast (Mobile Bay). I enjoy hunting for Hogs and deer and we have a lot of great WMAs. Some that have areas only accessible by boat. My family owns a camp on the Tombigbee River were I love to bass, cat fish, bream, and white perch fish. I have always fished out of a 16ft bass tracker that stays at the camp. I have a family of 4 (Me, My Wife, 2 Kids) that comes with me sometimes but rarely do all them come fishing with me at once. I have just recently been bitten by the skiff bug. I am looking at saving up some cash to pay cash for a skiff. It needs to work as both a hunting and fishing boat. It needs to run shallow and be able to get into tight spots so I get into the backwoods to hunt. I need ideas on a skiff that will fit the bill. I would like some ideas for a boat that can be used as a boat for fishing up at my camp and for inshore work out in the bay. It needs to be simple but have the ability to mount a trolling motor and some decent electronics and a live well/baitwell. I think I need a skiff about 16ft so if I do take my family it will be tight, but I can still have them tight line for catfish or at least go for a boat ride. Any ideas and suggestions I am looking for a simple small skiff that is versatile and will work well in a variety of circumstances. Not perfect but will work in all circumstances.



You need a Lasarge Tunnel V-Jon. Designed and built in Mobile specifically for running and hunting the Delta. Mike has been making them for 20+ Years. They are Fiberglass! I owned one and it was the best for ramping logs, killing stuff and slaying redfish on the causeway. They can nearly keep up with a surface drive. I know he has one in the mold right now that someone put a down payment for and then walked away from. I bet he would cut you a good deal on it.

I loved mine and ended up building a 16 foot version and am contemplating doing it again!


----------



## revenuer95b (Jul 3, 2015)

You guys have given my some great ideas. The kind of information I was looking for to bounce off of. I Like aluminum, but I am concerned about weight. I have looked at the weights of a lot of the jons and the ones I am looking at rigged 16ft jon may weigh near a 1000 pounds. In general aluminum would normally be lighter but with the boats and skiffs I am looking at I don't think thats the case. The salt marsh skiff sounds good and I looked at the specs and I like it the best the weight is what gets me fully rigged the 16ft may be around 500 to 600 pounds. I looked at the lasarge skiffs and have been to the fiberplastics shop never had a chance to ride in one. I like the idea of working with a local dealer. I need a boat that if it gets pushed up on a mud bank I can get it off by myself. My Dad and a friend were hunting out of the tracker and it got pushed up on the bank and it took all they had to get it off. I would like a lightweight skif I can haandle on my own. Ideally I would love to have a couple of boats one about 18-20ft for fishing with the family and a 14-16ft skiff for hunting and shallow water applications.


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

revenuer95b said:


> I need a boat that if it gets pushed up on a mud bank I can get it off by myself. My Dad and a friend were hunting out of the tracker and it got pushed up on the bank and it took all they had to get it off.


Could you use a spring line through an anchor and back to the bank to keep your boat from getting pushed up on the mud bank? People do it at the beach all the time.


----------



## revenuer95b (Jul 3, 2015)

MariettaMike said:


> Could you use a spring line through an anchor and back to the bank to keep your boat from getting pushed up on the mud bank? People do it at the beach all the time.


It might work but, the big boats if the don't slow down could still possible push the boat up on the bank. those big Yachts throw a big wake. I am not to worried about barges I think it would work.


----------



## WhiteDog70810 (May 6, 2008)

I like aluminum for all purpose boats, but I agree with the OP. All the fully rigged aluminum boats that I like run heavy. If I get an aluminum again, it will have to be a bare boned tiller model. If you want remote steer with a sole, decks and walkable gunnels, glass is a better choice if you want to keep weight down IMO.

For what it is worth, my ply/glass boat held up to last duck season very well. I hunted pretty hard in a Maryland marsh, so I broke ice, hopped sand bars and hit a bunch of underwater stumps. I have some minor stuff to fix, but that is because I made a couple of mistakes in design and construction and not due to material choice. 

If you go with a glass hull, see if you can talk the builder into a graphite coated bottom instead of gel coated. While graphite coating may be excessive for a fishing boat in many situations, I think it is a really good investment for a cast and blast boat. I gave it a shot expecting it to be over-rated. I am a believer in graphite now. It is only dinged up in two areas of the keel where I high centered on a rock. I can't fault the graphite for that. Otherwise, the bottom held up very well despite being used in mud boat applications.

Nate


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

This is what I'm using. It's a saltmarsh 1444v with a Backwater Inc Swomp-Lite 23HP.


----------



## WhiteDog70810 (May 6, 2008)

paint it black said:


> This is what I'm using. It's a saltmarsh 1444v with a Backwater Inc Swomp-Lite 23HP.


How much does that 23 hp SWOMP weigh? They have a good reputation. My 20 hp Go-Devil weighs 200# and I need something lighter.

Nate


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

WhiteDog70810 said:


> How much does that 23 hp SWOMP weigh? They have a good reputation. My 20 hp Go-Devil weighs 200# and I need something lighter.
> 
> Nate


It weighs in at 160lbs, It's been impressive so far, that's for sure. You won't be disappointed.


----------



## revenuer95b (Jul 3, 2015)

paint it black said:


> It weighs in at 160lbs, It's been impressive so far, that's for sure. You won't be disappointed.


Its sweet rig I am really leaning hard towards to a salt marsh skiff. Right now I am working a small vhull that was given to me. Its about 13.5 feet with a 35 Evinrude. It needs some work, but it was free.


----------



## revenuer95b (Jul 3, 2015)

WhiteDog70810 said:


> I like aluminum for all purpose boats, but I agree with the OP. All the fully rigged aluminum boats that I like run heavy. If I get an aluminum again, it will have to be a bare boned tiller model. If you want remote steer with a sole, decks and walkable gunnels, glass is a better choice if you want to keep weight down IMO.
> 
> For what it is worth, my ply/glass boat held up to last duck season very well. I hunted pretty hard in a Maryland marsh, so I broke ice, hopped sand bars and hit a bunch of underwater stumps. I have some minor stuff to fix, but that is because I made a couple of mistakes in design and construction and not due to material choice.
> 
> ...


Did you build your own boat? I have dream of building FS17 from Bateau. I like the low sheer version made by Shine http://forums.bateau2.com/viewtopic.php?f=12&t=16831. I like the size and layout. Its a good compromise in size and design. not too small. big enough to handle most of what I would want to do.


----------



## WhiteDog70810 (May 6, 2008)

Yeah, I built my own. It is one of the most satisfying things I've ever done. Knowing what I know now, I'd build the FS18 if I went back in time, but mine has done everything I expected it to do. Shine's FS17 is a gorgeous build and a much better all around boat.

Nate


----------



## revenuer95b (Jul 3, 2015)

WhiteDog70810 said:


> Yeah, I built my own. It is one of the most satisfying things I've ever done. Knowing what I know now, I'd build the FS18 if I went back in time, but mine has done everything I expected it to do. Shine's FS17 is a gorgeous build and a much better all around boat.
> 
> Nate


do you have a build tread or some pics I would love to see it. I really would love to build a similar boat. Not sure how well it would hold up with stands and stuff being thrown in it. I like that boat a lot and think its a perfect compromise for me.


----------



## WhiteDog70810 (May 6, 2008)

http://www.microskiff.com/threads/i-am-not-just-talking-anymore.17295/

Nate


----------



## tomahawk (Mar 9, 2012)

I like the FS17 a lot as well. It may be my next build. I built the Bateau GF16 and like Nate says, its one the most rewarding things I have done...


----------



## revenuer95b (Jul 3, 2015)

I have never worked with fiber glass before. As far as wood work goes I am a novice at best but capable.I have built work benches and done home projects. I enjoy working with wood and wish I could do more. The 35 I have would work on the boat. I wonder what the speeds would be. Not sure about the trailer it may be a little short. But I really like that boat and have a few idea for options I would like to add to make it mine. IF i were to save the funds and do it should I go with the CNC kit or cut my own? Did either either you guys have fiber glass experience?


----------



## WhiteDog70810 (May 6, 2008)

I have built a few things over the years, but I am not a carpenter or a furniture maker by any stretch of imagination. I had no FG experience before I started, but epoxy is very simple. Watch every Bateau.com tutorial two or three times before you start. You just have to mix epoxy in the right proportions. I screwed up a couple batches and got to scrape goo off the boat as a result, but that is life.

Nate


----------



## tomahawk (Mar 9, 2012)

Nope, no experience here. I'm pretty fearless when it comes to DIY though. About the only thing I won't mess with is AC stuff.
If you're the least bit handy you can build an S&G boat. 
Like Nate, Iv'e scraped off a batch of fairing compound that I didn't get mixed good. Its all part of the experience.
I say go for it you won't be sorry...


----------



## revenuer95b (Jul 3, 2015)

tomahawk said:


> Nope, no experience here. I'm pretty fearless when it comes to DIY though. About the only thing I won't mess with is AC stuff.
> If you're the least bit handy you can build an S&G boat.
> Like Nate, Iv'e scraped off a batch of fairing compound that I didn't get mixed good. Its all part of the experience.
> I say go for it you won't be sorry...


Hey Hawk I have been looking at your build thread. It is a sweet rig. I am wondering though are you LEO. I am a current Special Agent for Alabama and a reserve Deputy for the county plus a former MP in the army.


----------



## fjmaverick (Sep 18, 2015)

I'd take a look at cast and blast. 
http://www.castandblastboats.com/


----------



## tomahawk (Mar 9, 2012)

revenuer95b said:


> Hey Hawk I have been looking at your build thread. It is a sweet rig. I am wondering though are you LEO. I am a current Special Agent for Alabama and a reserve Deputy for the county plus a former MP in the army.


Thanks, I retired in 2013 from the Highway Partol.


----------



## revenuer95b (Jul 3, 2015)

IMG_5142PSWeb-593x700




__
revenuer95b


__
Mar 25, 2016







View media item 661View media item 662What do you think of this boat its a plan I am considering.


----------



## WhiteDog70810 (May 6, 2008)

Looks like a good all around hull. What are your concerns about it?

Nate


----------



## revenuer95b (Jul 3, 2015)

WhiteDog70810 said:


> Looks like a good all around hull. What are your concerns about it?
> 
> Nate


None I think it would be a little easier than the FS 17 My only issue is the cost of the plans compared to the FS 17. I actually like this plan a little better I think it fits my needs a little better. Its called the inlet Runner http://www.dixdesign.com/inlet_runner_16.htm Also I have not heard of this company before.


----------



## fjmaverick (Sep 18, 2015)

revenuer95b said:


> None I think it would be a little easier than the FS 17 My only issue is the cost of the plans compared to the FS 17. I actually like this plan a little better I think it fits my needs a little better. Its called the inlet Runner http://www.dixdesign.com/inlet_runner_16.htm Also I have not heard of this company before.


Just throwing this out there but I don't know if Id want to own something from "Dix Designs"


----------



## WhiteDog70810 (May 6, 2008)

Garveys are simple to build and are known as good all purpose boats. They are mod-vee jonboats. The Dix plans seem to be more complex than Bateau plans due to all the slotting and interlocking. Bateau plans often just stitch and fillet seams. I don't know if the FS17 is harder or easier to build, but I don't think the difference is very significant in the long run. They generally have the same draft and HP requirements. The Dix design is narrower and has less vee, which could good or bad depending on the use. Just build the one you like. 

Nate


----------



## revenuer95b (Jul 3, 2015)

I looked at the Bateau design for the FS has a deeper entry V than this boat but the runner has a slight deeper v at the transom. There Garvey is a little shorter but wider than the Runner. I also like the open lay out of this boat. Its a stitch and glue boat as well, though your right in that it may be a little more complicated. Just not sure I am ready to drop the money on the plans yet. Besides My wife may not see the "need" for it yet. In her mind I have boat, my thing is its not quit big enough for our family. Even for a simple boat ride.


----------



## rjackh90 (Jun 4, 2012)

If you are not set on building a boat, check out sabine skiffs out of Texas on instagram and facebook.


----------



## Slipstream (Oct 12, 2015)

Definitely check out Cast and Blast boats, the owner designed the boat for exactly what you are talking about and they're super solid welded aluminum, made in S.C.


----------



## fjmaverick (Sep 18, 2015)

Slipstream said:


> Definitely check out Cast and Blast boats, the owner designed the boat for exactly what you are talking about and they're super solid welded aluminum, made in S.C.


There is one at a local dealer here. Its finished very nice but I think its a little pricey for what you get. About 15k for the center console without the motor. 

The remote boat is built heavier than the tiller boat


----------

